# Ram's Horn Fastback



## Phoebeandlilly (Jul 12, 2015)

I have a black, 1 owner Ram's Horn Fastback. It is 100% original and complete, including shifter, seat, logo handlebar grips, even handlebar cable clips.  Paint is food, chrome is rusty.
I want to sell it.  Anyone interested?  I have no idea regarding it's value.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Do a search on "sold" auctions on Ebay. That should give you some idea. Posting a pic would also help. V/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 12, 2015)

as said,pics would be a great help.one thing to consider with fastbacks is the condition of the tires.if they need to be replaced,it can get pretty pricey.


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 12, 2015)

Post some pics please. I've always wanted a ramshorn fastback.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 12, 2015)

Gotta have pics of the bike to determine the condition of all the parts...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 12, 2015)

Phoebeandlilly said:


> Paint is food.




How does it taste?


----------

